# Meet & Greet Alberta



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I got my knuckles wrapped last night because I'm trying to organize a gathering in Manitoba but live in Alberta, leaving my AB friends out so.......

Would there be an interest in having a ride in and around South Central Alberta?


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

give me some notice and details and we'll see what happens


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh man now I feel left out!!!!! LOL


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey, if we can invade your territory, come on over to ours.  Alberta has amazing scenery, very few mosquitoes, wonderful trails, tons of ******** and really sticky mud. You'd have fun!

What if we planned this one for August sometime? We just can't do the Aug long weekend...another quadding group has a ride planned for that weekend.


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

sounds like a good time, you ride around nordegg?


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

im interested. no matter which way you go . alberta or manitoba it works out perfect cuz im right in the middle. defiantly would go


----------



## Rozzy (Jan 9, 2009)

I didn't wrap you knuckles..lol or steal your batteries. A ride with all of the fellow mimb people would be cool. Rozzy


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Rozzy said:


> I didn't wrap you knuckles..lol or steal your batteries. A ride with all of the fellow mimb people would be cool. Rozzy


Did I SAY it was YOU? Feeling guilty? 

If you want to ride with the MIMB crew, book your holidays and take the short 15-hour drive to Manitoba in July.

BTW - You DO realize that you will be the one leading the AB ride in your backyard...right?


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

so are there any suggestions on where we could possibly go?


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Manitoba is still in planning stages (that's the other thread)
Alberta is a given. We're going to go regardless of how many people decide to come. 

Rozzy?? If we're going to have people from out of province or otherwise unfamiliar with the area Burnt Timber may be a little difficult to find (or was that just me  )


----------



## mathew_101 (Oct 17, 2010)

where are you guys planning on going? and is there someplace to stay relatively close


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh...yeah...accommodations. That'll help decided where to do the ride. Let's see what we can come up with. 

We'll want to pick a date that doesn't interfere with anything else
A location that's easy to find and not too far from motels. 
Some place with good trails and lots of mud, we are MIMB afterall

Keep you posted.
D


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

where is this manitoba thread. i would def be interested. you guys should come out for the gladstone derby in the spring


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

It's in the same area "lets ride" under northern meet and greet.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Aug would work for me, than I can try and come home for the toba ride and haul it up to oil country for the alberta ride, 

rubiconrider, you know anyone from the treherne area?


----------



## chadsmxz (Jan 11, 2011)

nice sounds like fun


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I can do the Alberta ride in Aug, but for me Manitoba has to be July. My son goes back to school in Aug.

Woo hoo we already have more activity on these two threads. It just may happen this time :bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

rubiconrider said:


> where is this manitoba thread. i would def be interested. you guys should come out for the gladstone derby in the spring


You may want to start at this point
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4090&page=7

It's around here that we started talking about the 2011 ride.


----------

